# Wishful Remakes?



## Sulfur (Feb 14, 2012)

Any games you really wish would be remade or brought back to life? I really wish they would remake Starfox for current consoles with Moar aircraft related missions as well as bringing a Killer Instinct 3 into existance..need more UltraCombos.


----------



## Keeroh (Feb 14, 2012)

Shadowbane. There's supposedly an emulated server being worked on, thankfully.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 14, 2012)

Fire Emblem 4 5 and 6... Although something tells me they wouldn't be released outside Japan.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 14, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Fire Emblem 4 5 and 6... Although something tells me they wouldn't be released outside Japan.



I had thought maybe they could make a Fire Emblem 4 and 5 as a "package" game. 

Or at least, release them on the virtual console with an "official" translation. It'd be cheaper than just remaking them using the Awakening or Tellius engine(s).


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 14, 2012)

After seeing the GoldenEye remake, I don't want any other game to suffer the same fate.

However, I would like to see Powerslave/Exhumed get a re-release on Steam/XBLA. Maybe Heretic and Hexen as well. The first 2 Extreme-G games. Uh, GoldenEye.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 14, 2012)

Need a Conker sequel, not a more censored remake. >:[


----------



## Zydala (Feb 14, 2012)

Not a remake but uuuggghhh I really want another entry in the Chrono series :[ :[


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 14, 2012)

shin megami tensei: nocturne, a game that was hard for all the right reasons and a great story.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 14, 2012)

The first Starfox remake for the wii or something. The first game I played when I was young...before I knew about it being violated by furries. :V


----------



## Onnes (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd like to see a modern Ultima Online and a sequel to Planescape: Torment.


----------



## Teal (Feb 14, 2012)

Earthbound (not that it'll happen) I want to play it.

Also I want the first Kingdom Hearts game, remastered for the PS3 with the final mix content.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 14, 2012)

Kirby's Dream Land, Kirby's Dream Land 2, Kirby's Dream Land 3 and Kirby's Adventure all in one cartage


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2012)

Sulfur said:


> Any games you really wish would be remade or brought back to life? I really wish they would remake Starfox for current consoles with Moar aircraft related missions as well as bringing a Killer Instinct 3 into existance..need more UltraCombos.



Uuugh yes plz. I'd so die in bliss if they ever remade G-Nome. Such an awesome game <3


----------



## Sulfur (Feb 15, 2012)

Hell yes, Bring back Great Mighty Poo and we'll pretend Live and Reloaded never existed..and more busty flowers..         After thinking a while too, they should bring back Powerstone, that was a FUN game. As for goldeneye, I consider that game too be like movies that are now in "3D."


----------



## eversleep (Feb 15, 2012)

Sulfur said:


> Powerstone


I have the PSP version.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 15, 2012)

I'd like to see Shadowrun properly redone. You know, the one from way back in the day that had an actual storyline and such? Not that piece of shit that's nothing but an online shooter. 

There also needs to be a third installment of Star Wars: Battlefront. I know they have enough money already, but the first two Battlefront games were really fun.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Feb 15, 2012)

Shadowgate


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 15, 2012)

Parasite Eve and Legends of Dragoon for the PS3.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 15, 2012)

Pokemon Emerald.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 15, 2012)

Darkstalkers definitely needs to join the 4.0 bandwagon. I would probably say Final Fantasy VII, but only if V and VI are made first.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 15, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> Darkstalkers definitely needs to join the 4.0 bandwagon.



Damn straight. I wouldn't mind if they remake it like the last Streetfighter.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Feb 15, 2012)

I would say Metroid II, but there's already a guy working on that.

Other than that, I might like to see a remake of the early TES games that don't require emulators to play on. I'm not saying to remake them and make them look like Skyrim, just give them a little touch up and make it possible for me to play it directly on my computer.


----------



## Teal (Feb 15, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Pokemon Emerald.


 This. So much.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 15, 2012)

Graphical update > Remake. Remakes seem to almost always perform worse and miss the idea of the original.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 15, 2012)

Jurassic Park's _Tresspasser. _;~;



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Parasite Eve and Legends of Dragoon for the PS3.



+ luav


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 15, 2012)

Star wars episode 1 racer. This needs to be done!


----------



## veeno (Feb 15, 2012)

Resident evil 1.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 15, 2012)

veeno said:


> Resident evil 1.


There's a GC remake and a DS remake which I have. The knife not taking inventory space is a great improvement.


----------



## veeno (Feb 15, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> There's a GC remake and a DS remake which I have. The knife not taking inventory space is a great improvement.



I mean one on the xbox 360 or ps3.


----------



## Rika Creature (Feb 15, 2012)

LSD: Dream Emulator.

Though somehow I don't think it'd be as freaky with updated graphics.


----------



## Xeno (Feb 15, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts and maybe Metroid Prime


----------



## grimtotem (Feb 16, 2012)

i wanna see a graphic overhaul of FFVII


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Feb 16, 2012)

Impact Racing, because I would like a good racing game on the market again. I would also like to see the first few Medal of Honour games given a graphics upgrade because the new one kinda sucks.


----------



## snowkatt (Feb 16, 2012)

vampire  bloodlines just so it  doesn't  have a tendency  to crash  at any given moment i look at it in the wrong way  

or if  you must   have an older game  secret of mana  in full glorious  hd  3d  and with annoying grating  voice overs and  melodramatic drawn out cut scenes that  make no sense what so ever ...... come to think off it just  bloodlines will do




grimtotem said:


> i wanna see a graphic overhaul of FFVII




just a graphics overhaul  ?  not a re translation so the story   will actually make sense   ?
or  do  you like your  games  to be  fuzzy  vague  and  nonsensical  ?


----------



## Sulfur (Feb 16, 2012)

I agree to several like Pokemon Emerald and FFVII but HEll Ya bring back Darkstalkers. Bet yous never heard of NINJA BASEBALL BATMAN, I played it when I was in my teens and has never been on a console that I know of. Only Arcades and it needs to come back for at least this generation to PSN and 360 Arcade Marketplaces


----------



## Recel (Feb 16, 2012)

Hostile Waters: Antaeus rising. I really loved that game, and I would sure love a graphical re-haul of it. 
Tho the never came out second part of it would be better.


----------



## Mutations2000 (Feb 16, 2012)

A remake of System Shock 2 would be nice, and maybe the Darkseed series as well.  A 3DS remake of Conker's Bad Fur Day would also be great, so long as they didn't censor the shit out of it like they did with the XBox remake.  Oh, and EarthBound.  Definitely EarthBound.


----------



## Onnes (Feb 16, 2012)

Recel said:


> Hostile Waters: Antaeus rising. I really loved that game, and I would sure love a graphical re-haul of it.
> Tho the never came out second part of it would be better.



Holy shit, someone actually remembers this game!


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 16, 2012)

Road Rash series 1,2 & 3.
I've always loved those witty, sarcastic or rude comments you got after you won/lost a race.


----------



## Recel (Feb 16, 2012)

Onnes said:


> Holy shit, someone actually remembers this game!



As if someone could forget a game like that.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 16, 2012)

VoidBat said:


> Road Rash series 1,2 & 3.
> I've always loved those witty, sarcastic or rude comments you got after you won/lost a race.



Holy shit I forgot about these games. I don't remember which ones I played, but it was fun to beat the crap out of the other bikers during the race. Also, the cut scenes with the cops were usually hilarious too.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 16, 2012)

Morrowind. Update the graphics but keep the gameplay the same.


----------



## Vega (Feb 16, 2012)

Resident Evil 1
Resident Evil 2
Resident Evil 3
Final Fantasy VI(6)
Final Fantasy VII(7)
Final Fantasy VIIII(9)

c:


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 16, 2012)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Holy shit I forgot about these games. I don't remember which ones I played, but it was fun to beat the crap out of the other bikers during the race.


Oh yeah, almost forgot about them cattle prods and nunchaks. I remember that I hated the cattle prods with a fierce passion, since once zapped you lost control over your character for an amount of time.


> Also, the cut scenes with the cops were usually hilarious too.


Agreed. As I said, the Road Rash series cutscenes, including 3DO had this little hint of subtle, comedic-sarcasm to them.
You didn't see that style of humiliation very often in other games around that time, which is why I love the RR series.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 16, 2012)

catilda lily said:


> Morrowind. Update the graphics but keep the gameplay the same.



There's a mod you can download for that already.


----------



## Maisuki (Feb 16, 2012)

If I live to see another Extreme-G game, I will die happy.


----------



## grimtotem (Feb 17, 2012)

Maisuki said:


> If I live to see another Extreme-G game, I will die happy.


omg YES!!!!


----------



## Cult (Feb 18, 2012)

Hong Kong 97 :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 18, 2012)

Morrowind and Oblivion with "updated" graphics.  (Except Adoring Fan, he can keep his glorious fucked up face)


----------



## Pine (Feb 18, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Star wars episode 1 racer. This needs to be done!



This so much. That was such an underrated racing game (I actually enjoyed it more than Mario Kart).

I also think they should do a remake of the first Red Faction. It was such an epic shooter until all of the shitty sequels came out.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 18, 2012)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Morrowind and Oblivion with "updated" graphics.  (Except Adoring Fan, he can keep his glorious fucked up face)



Like I said a few posts up, there's already a mod for Morrowind you can download for the PC version to do this. I dunno about Oblivion though - kind of doubt it since that one was pretty horrid as a game in the first place.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 18, 2012)

Disney's _The fox and the hound_... oh wait, this is for videogames.
My only wish would be for another _Yoshi's Island_, but for the 3DS (or the Wii, played a la _Super Paper Mario_); one that wasn't nearly as clunky and stupidly obsessed with annoying mechanics as _Yoshi's Island DS,_ practically every hard level in that game was either full of platforms or involved skiing.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 18, 2012)

Mutations2000 said:


> maybe the Darkseed series as well.



DarkSeed could be remade; combinging Giger's artstyle with HD would indeed give some terrifying backgrounds. However; it'd have to be more than just a graphical overhaul. (The "Mortal Kombat"-style graphics of the second game make the characters look really really twitchy, especially in close-shots where you see them talking.) In addition, it'd also need to fix some of the parts of the game that, even for the time, were just poor design. We know gamers aren't psychic, now.


----------



## Bluflare (Feb 21, 2012)

Destrega needs a serious graphical update.

Virtual On needs to come back

kubuki quantam fighter

Faxanadu

God hand

Double dragon

Streets of rage 

GOLDEN AXE


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 21, 2012)

Shadow Warrior

It'd never get past the PC censors.


----------



## Cult (Feb 21, 2012)

Bluflare said:


> God hand



This, so much.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 22, 2012)

FF V, Mystic Quest, and Legends II.

In English.

I'm asking a lot, I know.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 22, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> FF V, Mystic Quest, and Legends II.
> 
> In English.
> 
> I'm asking a lot, I know.



There actually was a Final Fantasy Legend 2/SaGa remake.

...oh wait you meant in English. I wish the SaGa 2 remake made it out here :/


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 22, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> There actually was a Final Fantasy Legend 2/SaGa remake.
> 
> ...oh wait you meant in English. I wish the SaGa 2 remake made it out here :/



If it does come out in English, I just wish it isn't an insult to the original, which is my favorite game ever :c


----------



## DarrylWolf (Feb 22, 2012)

In the movie department, I want to see a "The Room" sequel.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 22, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> In the movie department, I want to see a "The Room" sequel.


 The Room 2: Post Mortem. I would like to see Wiseau try to write his way beyond blowing his brains out.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 22, 2012)

Frogger to be more realistic... and by realistic I mean-


----------



## DarrylWolf (Feb 22, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> The Room 2: Post Mortem. I would like to see Wiseau try to write his way beyond blowing his brains out.



Remember his girlfriend did ask, upon seeing his blood-stained corpse "Is he dead?" So a sequel is possible if, in spite of massive blood loss, Tommy survives and in a near-death experience learns from the ghost of Orson Welles on how to act.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 23, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> Remember his girlfriend did ask, upon seeing his blood-stained corpse "Is he dead?" So a sequel is possible if, in spite of massive blood loss, Tommy survives and in a near-death experience learns from the ghost of Orson Welles on how to act.



He also said he's "fed up with the _wourld_" so maybe the sequel could be on another planet.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Feb 23, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> He also said he's "fed up with the _wourld_" so maybe the sequel could be on another planet.



Or maybe a prequel where we find out where Tommy Wiseau was born before moving to San Francisco. I think it speaks volumes that the best scene in the movie was him killing himself.

For video games, who would like to a Solatorobo sequel? It's too fascinating a world (slums made out of giant spaceships, a floating conitnent made of a gigantic beehive) not to expand upon and I know there were some obscure games in the 1990's that nobody bought but it would be great to see a sequel


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 24, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> If it does come out in English, I just wish it isn't an insult to the original, which is my favorite game ever :c



Well you can look it up on YouTube. They add a lot of stuff there, and I wonder if they actually clarify how the hell the leveling up system works. They don't really explain "oh yeah, only the last two actions taken by a certain character count".


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 24, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> Well you can look it up on YouTube. They add a lot of stuff there, and I wonder if they actually clarify how the hell the leveling up system works. They don't really explain "oh yeah, only the last two actions taken by a certain character count".



It's a GB game, we used to subconsciously understand that stuff back then.


----------



## Don (Feb 24, 2012)

I would let out a manly 'squee!' if Ironstorm (World War Zero for the UK) was remade, or at least another game set in the same universe. The game itself wasn't fantastic...but the _setting_. Diesel-punk, First World War White Russians led by the reincarnation of Genghis Khan? Fuck yes.


----------



## DW_ (Feb 24, 2012)

TimeSplitters.

I DON'T CARE IF YOU THINK THERE ISN'T A DEMAND FOR IT, CRYTEK. THERE IS, YOU'RE JUST BLIND. MAKE IT HAPPEN.


----------



## Cult (Feb 25, 2012)

We need a Mother 4, and it should be released in the US, unlike Mother 1 and 3


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Feb 26, 2012)

Resident Evil 2 needs to be remade in the same style as Resident Evil 4. If capcom could remake the first one, why not the second one.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 26, 2012)

JDogTheHellhound said:


> Resident Evil 2 needs to be remade in the same style as Resident Evil 4. If capcom could remake the first one, why not the second one.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HJxya0CWco&feature=related


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Feb 26, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HJxya0CWco&feature=related



XD


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 26, 2012)

JDogTheHellhound said:


> Resident Evil 2 needs to be remade in the same style as Resident Evil 4. If capcom could remake the first one, why not the second one.



That would be fucking awful. When Resident Evil 4 was made, Resident Evil wasn't Resident Evil anymore.

If anything, RE2 should be remade like RE1 for the Gamecube.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 26, 2012)

Gibby said:


> That would be fucking awful. When Resident Evil 4 was made, Resident Evil wasn't Resident Evil anymore.
> 
> If anything, RE2 should be remade like RE1 for the Gamecube.



i agree. the new resident evils arent close to their origins anymore, they are more like gears of war now >__>

personally im not much of a fan of remakes. the originals of the games that you listed were great achievements for their time and remaking them under todays standard wouls suck.
imagine a game like final fantasy VII with final fantasy XIIIs game mechanics. that would be awful!
im fine with HD ports to be honest. thats all i need because they keep the original game intact.


----------



## veeno (Feb 26, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Frogger to be more realistic... and by realistic I mean-



Fuck yeah.


----------



## Lunar (Feb 26, 2012)

Amnesia: the Dark Descent.  Just slightly more updated graphics, plz.


Dragonfurry said:


> Pokemon Emerald.


With the graphics of Skyrim.


Rika_Kitty said:


> LSD: Dream Emulator.
> 
> Though somehow I don't think it'd be as freaky with updated graphics.


Probably not, but it'd be cool to see.


----------



## DW_ (Feb 26, 2012)

Also, Konami releasing any beatmania cabinets outside of Japan. Damn it, I want to play keys not slam a dance pad.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Feb 26, 2012)

I  would like to see a remake of Sonic The Fighters using the graphic and physic from Sonic Generations.


----------



## Flarei (Feb 26, 2012)

I'd enjoy a remake of Homefront. Possibly with view of the war from both sides. Or maybe a view from just the DPRKs side.

Things it'd need for me to play it:
Longer, more refined storyline
Less cookie-cutter music
More dynamic music
Less cookie-cutter backgrounds
My dynamic backgrounds
More in-depth world
An actual ending


----------



## Sulfur (Feb 26, 2012)

Hell YA to Sonic the Fighters. Need more Bean & Fang......I'm also hearing that Jet Set Radio coming to PSN & XBL


----------



## Tybis (Feb 28, 2012)

Another World
Comix Zone
Dynamite Headdy
the original Phantasy Star games (maybe not IV)
and* Michael Jackson's Moonwalker        "WOOOO!"


*Please excuse my Sega Genesis obsession.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 29, 2012)

Tybis said:


> Another World
> Comix Zone
> Dynamite Headdy
> the original Phantasy Star games (maybe not IV)
> ...



Fuck yea Dynamite Eddy.  That game is without a doubt my favorite Genesis game ever.

Also, I wish they'd make a remake of Herzog Zwei from Sega Megadrive.  I mean geez, that game was the first RTS ever and it's still one of the best, it deserves to be praised.


----------



## Sulfur (Feb 29, 2012)

I'd like to have a remake of SEGA Dreamcast's Sonic Shuffle. I still love the game but it gets boring


----------



## Tybis (Feb 29, 2012)

I wish there were more games that felt like Bonanza Bros, cause that was really great with a friend. Oh, and Ranger X, 'cause you play as a giant motorcycle mech that can split into two smaller mechs, which you could control at the same time. If it weren't for that stupid cave level...


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Feb 29, 2012)

Tybis said:


> Another World
> Comix Zone
> Dynamite Headdy
> the original Phantasy Star games (maybe not IV)
> ...


You my good man are awesome, Dynamite headdy and Micheal Jackson's moonwalker were two games that made my childhood. 
One remake I would like to see is Vectorman, now that game rocked HARD! Now then gain I could sit here naming many good Sega games.


----------



## Tybis (Feb 29, 2012)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> You my good man are awesome, Dynamite headdy and Micheal Jackson's moonwalker were two games that made my childhood.


lol
Michael Jackson made your childhood.
I'm TERRIBLE at Vectorman, but yeah. I should talk about another system's games now.

uh...


Battletoads.
Make it beatable.


----------



## Sulfur (Mar 1, 2012)

^ lol Now that's a challenge


----------



## Tybis (Mar 1, 2012)

That Battletoads level was even worse with a friend.

at start screen-"Brothers in arms, to the toady end!"
motor scooter part-GET THE **** OUT OF MY WAY WE'RE GOING TO CRASH FOR THE LOVE OF

That scene led to the death of many a toady friendship.


----------



## Traven V (Mar 4, 2012)

(The American Versions) FF 2, FF 3, and FF 7, completely remade, well graphics. Maybe some new characters game play and all that but try to keep the storyline or expand on that.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 4, 2012)

Double post, derp...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 4, 2012)

PokÃ©mon Snap.
Either a remake of it, with at least 151 critters and none of this "lol, only 64" nonsense, or a Pokermans Snap 2.

Though 2 would probably include the latest Gen and...I just don't want that. 
There would have to be a city stage to fit in those literal trash PokÃ©mon and I have trouble knowing what the HELL some of their types are meant to be, so finding them hidden in a stage would be a nightmare. I mean WHAT IS THIS? WHAT IS IT MEANT TO BE? Where could you expect to find it in any given stage?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 5, 2012)

In all Fairness, PokÃ©mon Snap probably would have worked betteron the Wii or the WiiU than it would on the Nintendo 64.


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 5, 2012)

Timesplitters. Conker.

These two. Now. Yes, now. Screw budget, NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Tybis (Mar 5, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> In all Fairness, PokÃ©mon Snap probably would have worked betteron the Wii or the WiiU than it would on the Nintendo 64.



What about the 3DS, with its new weird feature that turns your RL surroundings into a virtual environment?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 5, 2012)

Tybis said:


> What about the 3DS, with its new weird feature that turns your RL surroundings into a virtual environment?



Wait what


----------



## Cult (Mar 5, 2012)

Tybis said:


> What about the 3DS, with its new weird feature that turns your RL surroundings into a virtual environment?



I believe that called augmented reality.


----------



## Tybis (Mar 5, 2012)

cultfilmlover said:


> I believe that called augmented reality.


YES. Thanks, I forgot what it was called.
[video=youtube;Ke6kojQeTLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ke6kojQeTLY[/video]
Doesn't work exactly how I imagined, but still, it's pretty cool.


----------



## Twylyght (Mar 5, 2012)

I would really love a remake of the Shadowrun games.  The rpg versions like the ones that showed up on the Genesis and SNES.
I would also love to see a remake of the Bust A Groove games.  I loved the characters and even the catchy music in those rhythm based games.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 6, 2012)

Tybis said:


> What about the 3DS, with its new weird feature that turns your RL surroundings into a virtual environment?



Either or, actually. Heck, you could even hold the 3DS or the WiiU controller the way you would a camera. It'd feel more like I'm taking a picture, actually.


----------

